# Asda charity day pics 2015 !!



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all i went to to the asda charity day last saturday and got some pics to upload for now and many more later ,many many more lol.

was a great day and i took around 1350 pics on the day but wont be putting that many up though as it takes so long to get to process them.

I only went out in one car myself but the driver paul _____ ? with the 700bhp midnight purple r33 gtr certainly made it worth it of which i thank you very much as you made me fear for my life but controlled it perfectly at the same time lol :bowdown1:

I dont know all the details but think it was £3300 was raised for the day .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

more , have been experimenting with a slightly new logo on some too


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Good photos Jaycabs, as usual. Four of my R32 which was possibly the dirtiest car there!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

many more to follow later including panning shots


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Fab pics! :thumbs:

Poor Lmgt's on the 32 need refurb, heard how difficult the bronze are to keep clean!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

V-SpecII said:


> Fab pics! :thumbs:
> 
> Poor Lmgt's on the 32 need refurb, heard how difficult the bronze are to keep clean!


that could be part of my editing as the nice sunny day was a bit harsh on my canon 60d lol , so much light bouncing of the grass and every thing else around i found my self having to back of the whites and yellows allot which would effect the bronze a bit .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Good photos Jaycabs, as usual. Four of my R32 which was possibly the dirtiest car there!


cheers tazz , theres only so much i can clean up in the pics before it just gets silly in the time scale of things .

once ive processed all pics i can maybe come back to yours and see if i can clean them up more


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

The photography was great, but the poor nismo sticker has even disintegrated with little remaining and this angle shot shows all.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

V-SpecII said:


> The photography was great, but the poor nismo sticker has even disintegrated with little remaining and this angle shot shows all.


think that 32 has been used allot properly if you get what i mean , regular daily car


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Possibly, the rest of the car looks spotless tho!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

V-SpecII said:


> Possibly, the rest of the car looks spotless tho!


it wasnt as clean as that when i took the pic , i try to clean all them up a bit in processing.

just i swear i read some were that he does use it as his daily , maybe he will see here and confirm later .


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks for sharing the excellent photographs.


and for the 2 of Shrek my R34.


I still love the car and I'm not selling it! :wavey:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Love the green R32.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jps said:


> thanks for sharing the excellent photographs.
> 
> 
> and for the 2 of Shrek my R34.
> ...


Should have couple more of yours later with the boot down , not the best of lacations for a shot with every thing going on around and so much light bouncing of every thing but some of them came out alright and some of them im a bit 50/50 if you get what i mean .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Great pics as always dude. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

MS33 said:


> Love the green R32.


Ross's car , certainly distinctive


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Great pics as always dude. Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks mike :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRcrazy!! (Aug 15, 2015)

this is just heaven :0!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Great pics as always dude. Thanks for sharing!!


Some nice pics. Odd seeing post event pics for an event organised by another forum that this forum wasn't invited to attend though.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

moleman said:


> Some nice pics. Odd seeing post event pics for an event organised by another forum that this forum wasn't invited to attend though.


Ive always shared my pics from any events ive gone to and i share them on both sides as people from both sides are on both sites .


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

Great selection of photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bob bobster (May 24, 2014)

looks like a great day lovely cars


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lovely pics - fantastic quality even if they do show up my LMGT4's!! 

The reason they look like that is because I washed them with water that was too hot - doh! Otherwise the car is pretty spotless; came through global auto Japan. I've done about 8k miles in 5 years - most of which were going to the 'ring last year. And doing track days

Who's was the grey 32 with the gold wheels?

Guessing that's quite a posh camera? - pictures look so good compared to anything I ever take :bowdown1:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

git-r said:


> Lovely pics - fantastic quality even if they do show up my LMGT4's!!
> 
> The reason they look like that is because I washed them with water that was too hot - doh! Otherwise the car is pretty spotless; came through global auto Japan. I've done about 8k miles in 5 years - most of which were going to the 'ring last year. And doing track days
> 
> ...


The one with the gold wheels was malc's ( blue34 ) .

Wish it was a posh camera lol , it margins on a semi pro camera ( canon 60d ) but the best thing really that produces the images is between the lenses and software editing and even the lenses i have are low end to canon stuff with only one middle range lens .

I have a few more of yours later too , still processing them :runaway:.

Think ive had pics of your 32 at santapod before ??


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

They look great to me :bowdown1:

Really like the one you took of the side of mine with the bonnet up - think it catches the lines beautifully!

I know nothing about photography but have a friend that works in the business and the costs involved with his gear are eye watering. The quality of his pictures are amazing. I do like nice pictures 

A quick one of his -



He didn't use any software to enhance it, this was just as it came. He copied everything he took onto my hard drive, the detail on each picture is incredible, it's like you could use it as a telescope!!


Would of course love to see anymore pics you may have 

Edit - doubt I've seen you at the pod before - only been a couple of times. Think the last time was 3 years ago..


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

git-r said:


> They look great to me :bowdown1:
> 
> Really like the one you took of the side of mine with the bonnet up - think it catches the lines beautifully!
> 
> ...


Think it was around 3 years ago , jacking the car to change your wheels ???.

Looks like that pic was taken with a prime lens or a telescopic lens with a low f number .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

couple of yours for now 



















still many pics to come later of every thing else .


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

As a proud mother I'd just like to say that looks fappin beautiful! :bowdown1:

Any chance you could email those? I'm a member of a facegroup thing and would like to introduce myself with these pics 

Ended up coming back on an AA truck after this.. finally looked at the car tonight and fingers crossed it has an electrical problem not mechanical.. PPHHHEWWW!


Stock RB legend continues...

LOL - changing wheels at the Pod does bring back some memories.. Think I remember now.. Nice one


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

git-r said:


> As a proud mother I'd just like to say that looks fappin beautiful! :bowdown1:
> 
> Any chance you could email those? I'm a member of a facegroup thing and would like to introduce myself with these pics
> 
> ...


I still may have a few more of yours yet , amazing the difference in pics it can make when you have some better space around the cars .

You can download them straight from my flickr account unless you require a higher resolution ?.

An electrical gremlin is always a win compared to a possible rebuild lol :wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Higher resolution if poss - will PM my email over... Tried putting one as my desktop but the picture is small and lost of the screen is black.. Thanks again:bowdown1:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

git-r said:


> Higher resolution if poss - will PM my email over... Tried putting one as my desktop but the picture is small and lost of the screen is black.. Thanks again:bowdown1:


Will send them over in a bit , just trying to get near the end of processing all the pics lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

You gent


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

finally some more and more to follow later again


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

thats it for the moment but will be more once ive processed the next batch


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

my bad , missed this one but still more to come


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

jaycabs said:


> my bad , missed this one but still more to come


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Some great photos on a day for a great cause - really like the R34 but this one of the 32 is just awesome - all looks spot on.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Some cracking pics there bud!*










Loving that R33 with the R35 Brembo's!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ab20000 said:


> Some great photos on a day for a great cause - really like the R34 but this one of the 32 is just awesome - all looks spot on.


I'm blushing 

Would have to agree with you on that


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Loving that R33 with the R35 Brembo's!


It feels even better than it looks 

740 bhp... Paul is a fantastic driver too, spent many a lap in this car and it's the most extreme machine I've been in! :bowdown1:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

git-r said:


> It feels even better than it looks
> 
> 740 bhp... Paul is a fantastic driver too, spent many a lap in this car and it's the most extreme machine I've been in! :bowdown1:


Lol think thats spot on , scared the crap out me but after a short moment i realized he was in control and was certainly the best thrill ride ive ever had.
The speed he was putting it through the corners was just brilliant while 4 wheel drifting on power :bowdown1: , you just dont feel it like that when your in the drivers seat of your own car.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> Lol think thats spot on , scared the crap out me but after a short moment i realized he was in control and was certainly the best thrill ride ive ever had.
> The speed he was putting it through the corners was just brilliant while 4 wheel drifting on power :bowdown1: , you just dont feel it like that when your in the drivers seat of your own car.


Thanks for the comments guys:wavey:

It was a fantastic day as usual,great fun,and if I took you out in the last 15 minutes or so,it was down a cylinder running on 5

Still not heard what it is yet,but hopefully will be fixed by my next sprint in October,using the r35 in 2 weeks for the Brighton speed trials.

Catch you all soon,Paul.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

git-r said:


> It feels even better than it looks
> 
> 740 bhp... Paul is a fantastic driver too, spent many a lap in this car and it's the most extreme machine I've been in! :bowdown1:


Your too kind,Sam,

Hopefully you got yours running o.k now,still no news on mine yet,but don't think it's too bad

Brighton speed trials on 5th sept and booked on truxton track day with the golf r on the 11th sept,bring the m3 out for a play 90 db limit,but don't think it's that strict,static test only.

See you soon,Paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one Paul  

Hoping mine is electrical as when I started it a couple of days ago all was normal then drove it 50 meters up the road and it started misfiring again.. 

Keep fingers crossed yours is the same


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

nice pics


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

last few now , there is others but unless any one specifically wants me to look for more of theirs then this will do


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

hope you all like


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Another set of fantastic photos Jay! Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:

That's why I never post any of mine taken on my mobile phone :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Evo9lution said:


> Another set of fantastic photos Jay! Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:
> 
> That's why I never post any of mine taken on my mobile phone :chuckle:


Atleast you like them and thought you might like that last batch a bit more as promised more of yours :thumbsup:


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

Awesome photos ?? was gutted I missed out on this, had to work ??


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent pictures thanks for sharing. Shame about the "dodgy" nismo sticker (LOL!!) 
I see Paul took the R33 and not the 35; good stuff!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Some nice pics mate.... Looked like an amazing day


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Cheers every one , already looking forward to next years "ON YOUR MARKS" .
One day it would be good to see what images i could produce with some "L" lenses , would even be good to see what im producing with my own work properly on a hd screen lol instead of basic monitor.


----------

